
The Future Of Media: Facebook, Ustream, The Jonas Brothers And 974,000 Tweens - markbao
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-future-of-media-facebook-ustream-the-jonas-brothers-and-974000-tweens-2009-6
======
steve_mobs
I don't think it's the future of media. Just content that works for the online
medium. Fans having the ability to interact directly with celebrities is
something people want to do.

